# 70's Schwinn 20" Wheels



## dasberger (Feb 18, 2022)

Late 70's Schwinn 20"  Wheel set.  Some peppering and plating loss but overall decent chrome left.   I tried to show the worst of it.  Bendix is frozen and needs to be serviced.  Front hub spins but could also use a service.  Spokes are good and they seem to spin true

Selling them as is untested 







Front














Rear


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 18, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Late 70's Schwinn 20"  Wheel set.  Some peppering and plating loss but overall decent chrome left.   I tried to show the worst of it.  Bendix is frozen and needs to be serviced.  Front hub spins but could also use a service.  Spokes are good and they seem to spin true
> 
> Selling them as is untested
> 
> ...



Are they both S-7s?


----------



## dasberger (Feb 18, 2022)

Yes


----------

